# [Oblivion] Vampirismus



## DarkRisc (29. März 2006)

Ich weiß das ich das in das eine Thema dazu schreiben soll, aber dort scheind niemand meinen Betrag zu lesen, der nämlich ein Problem enthält. Außerdem find ichs nicht gut, das alles in einen Topf soll, in den hinterher niemand rein guckt, aber egal. Hier mal das was ich in meinem Beitrag geschrieben hab:

_Ich bin jetzt was das Spiel betrifft ca. in der Mitte und habe mich eine Nacht lang in Chorrol in der Taverne schlafen gelegt.
Als ich wieder aufgewacht bin, wurde mir gesagt, das mich ein Vampir gebissen hat und jedes weitere mal, wenn ich über 2h warte oder in einem Bett penne, kommt wieder eine Art Albtraum (eine Frau und ein Kind > Kind im Arm seiner Mutter > Mutter = Leiche; Kind = Pestkrank & Tot > beide werden zu Staub).

Wie bekannt, weiß man ja, das Vampire in der Sonne sterben oder was weiß ich. Wenn ich jedenfalls jetzt mit meinem Charakter in die Sonne gehe, bekommt der HP abgezocken was auch ziemlich scheiße ist, wenn man irgend etwas wärend der Mittagszeit sehen (z.B. bei der Suche nach dem Talesman der Könige) muss.
Ein weiterer "Nachteil" ist, das mein Charakter anscheinden jetzt Gelb- und Magersucht hat   

Hat jemand das schon erlebt und ist aus diesem Schlamassel heraus gekommen, und kann mir nun sagen, was ich tun muss damit ich wieder Clean von den Eigenschaften eines Vampirs werde    _


----------



## mastabasta (29. März 2006)

Hi, es gibt einen Quest mit dem du den äusserst nervenden vampirismus loswirst. 
Er heisst Vampir Heilmittel und startet, soweit ich weiss, bei nem typ namens raminus polus in der geheimen Uni in Kaiserstadt. 
Der Quest ist recht umfangreich und es ist gut möglich, dass du dank eines bugs ewig vamp bleibst.
mfg masta


----------



## fragee (29. März 2006)

Gegen den Sonnenschaden hilft auch das hier: http://tes-oblivion.de/forum/thread-3695.html


----------



## MBcool (30. März 2006)

Ich sag dazu nur willkommen im Club! Mir ist das gleiche passiert allerdings schon recht früh. Nachdem ich einen Dungeon von Vampiren gesäubert hab und dabei war Kvatch zu befreien bekam ich auch besagte Träume. Ich hab auch schon mit der Nebenquest begonnen und sag nur dazu das ich diese Hexe töten werde, 1. ist es unverschämt für einen kleinen Tipp 5 grosse Seelensteine haben zu wollen, die man übrigens nicht wie Wölfe im Wald findet, 2. kann ich auch Tags über rum rennen nachdem ich mich an genug Leuten nachts voll gesaugt hab und 3. bin ich recht frustriert nach 5 Stunden Seelenstein suchen und dafür will ich jetzt blut fließen sehen!!!!!

P.S. Wie ich so im Netz gelesen habe ist das mit der Warscheinlichkeit in Oblivion ein Vampir zu werden so ziemlich 100 %. Ist in meinen Augen also ein Bug!


----------



## Loosa (30. März 2006)

Sry, 'ne Antwort habe ich nicht, aber wurde das im Quest-Thread nicht schon mehrfach durchgekaut?


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2006)

Loosa am 30.03.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry, 'ne Antwort habe ich nicht, aber wurde das im Quest-Thread nicht schon mehrfach durchgekaut?


doch.
also nicht wundern, wenn dort fragen, die schon x mal gestellt wurden, nicht erneut beantwortet werden, das tu ich selber auch nicht.

welche seelensteine bräuchte man überhaupt? hab schon 4 grosse (grand soul gem)... da bin ich einfach so drüber gestolpert da und dort.


----------



## Starsucker (30. März 2006)

MBcool am 30.03.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag dazu nur willkommen im Club! Mir ist das gleiche passiert allerdings schon recht früh. Nachdem ich einen Dungeon von Vampiren gesäubert hab und dabei war Kvatch zu befreien bekam ich auch besagte Träume. Ich hab auch schon mit der Nebenquest begonnen und sag nur dazu das ich diese Hexe töten werde, 1. ist es unverschämt für einen kleinen Tipp 5 grosse Seelensteine haben zu wollen, die man übrigens nicht wie Wölfe im Wald findet, 2. kann ich auch Tags über rum rennen nachdem ich mich an genug Leuten nachts voll gesaugt hab und 3. bin ich recht frustriert nach 5 Stunden Seelenstein suchen und dafür will ich jetzt blut fließen sehen!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Wie ich so im Netz gelesen habe ist das mit der Warscheinlichkeit in Oblivion ein Vampir zu werden so ziemlich 100 %. Ist in meinen Augen also ein Bug!



Gabs da hier nicht gestern einen Thread zu? Mit einem link zu einem selbstgeschriebenen Programm aus der PCG-Redaktion? War jedenfalls irgendwas mit Bug und ewigem Vampirismus.


----------



## DarkRisc (3. April 2006)

Also momentan bin ich selbst auf einen Weg gekommen aber trotzdem danke.

Man muss als erstes in den Tempel in der Kaiserstadt rennen und da so eine Tusse anreden, die dir den Tipp gibt, mal den Magier (weiß grad nich wie der heißt) zu fragen. Um an den ran zu kommen musste ich erstmal der Magiergilde beitreten und überall empfehlungen holen.
Als das geschafft war, hab ich von diesem Magier den Tipp bekommen mal den Grafen von Skingrad zu fragen (er und seine Frau sind selber Vampire und er sucht auch ein Mittel). 
Der wiederum wird dir sagen, das es mal Hexen gab, die das Heilmittel kannten und der sagt dir dann auch glatt, wo es noch eine Hexe zu finden gibt (wird auf der Karte angezeigt, ist nur mitten in der Wildnis).
Die Hexe will dann 5 große, leere Seelensteine haben (die kann man in fast allen Städten bei den Magiergilden oder in den Magier- bzw. Alchimistenläden kaufen) damit sie den Trank braut.
Nachdem du dann ihr die Seelensteine besorgt hast, gibt sie dir so zusagen eine Einkaufsliste mit Dingen die du brauchst. Hier mal die Liste:

- 6 Knoblauchzehen (Sind einfach nur 6 Knoblauch Dinger)
- 5 Nachtschatten-Blätter (Meiner Meinung nach schwer zu finden)
- 2 Blutgraß-Sprösslinge (Bekommt man in der Kaiserstadt)
- Das Blut eines Argoniers (Man bekommt einen extra Dolch für das Blut)
- Asche eines mächtigen Vampirs (Makierung auf Karte)

Da ich noch dran bin, die Nachtschattenblätter und das Knoblauch zu besorgen, kann ich noch nichts weiteres sagen, aber ich denke mal, das man nach der Liste den Trank bekommt und ihn dann auch zu dem Grafen in Skingrad bringen soll, sofern der Trank für mehrere reicht.

mfg DarkRisc


----------



## Fimbul (3. April 2006)

Nachtschatten ist übrigens "Tollkirsche" falls Dus nicht weißt.


----------



## FetterKasten (3. April 2006)

Wenn ich davor speicher und einfach, wenn ich dann Vampir bin den Spielstand lade hilft das oder werde ich dann genau zur selben Zeit wieder Vampir?


----------



## IBoss (4. April 2006)

Es reicht im übrigen, wenn man einen "Krankheit heilen" - Trank nimmt, BEVOR dieses Fenster erscheint das man zum Vampir geworden ist. So erspart man sich diesen nervigen Vampir-Quest.


----------



## MorbidAngel (4. April 2006)

Ich bin auch Vampir geworden (irgendwann in der Main Quest ...) aber finde es ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so übel. Erstmal macht einem die Sonne nichts aus wenn man innerhalb von 24 Stunden "getrunken" hat und zweitens, wenn es nicht gerade tagsüber geschehen muss verlege ich meine zu erledigenden Dinge halt auf die Nacht und sauge ein paar Tage lang niemanden aus. Dadurch bekommt man ganz nette Vampirfähigkeiten. 

Schon die Fähigkeit "Auge des Jägers" auf Stufe 1 des Vampirismus finde ich recht cool da man im Dunkel sehen kann und sämtliche Lebewesen in der Umgebung selbst durch Mauern hindurch sichtbar sind (auch Untote). In höheren Stufen kommen noch Unsichtbarkeit etc hinzu. Nur der Malus mit der krassen Anfälligkeit gegen Feuer nervt im Kampf gegen Daedra ein wenig, aber bisher war es zumindest machbar. 

Ich bin eindeutig "pro" Vampirismus ^^


----------



## gothicer2005 (4. April 2006)

das alles hab ich am anfang auch gedacht (ist doch voll cool und so) aber ich hab immoment so viel gute sachen die ich nicht einfach wegwerfen kann und keiner will mit mir reden....die meinen immer ich soll mich verpissen ich monster oder so.......nun kann ich keinen beißen da ich dann an stärke verliere und mein zeug nicht mehr tragen kann!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Volrath (4. April 2006)

Alles schön und gut... aber WIE kann ich Blut trinken???


----------



## Killtech (4. April 2006)

Volrath am 04.04.2006 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles schön und gut... aber WIE kann ich Blut trinken???


Schleich dich Nachts, wenn alle Bürger schlafen in ein Haus. Nähere dich dem vermeintlichen Opfer, und drücke die Aktionstaste sobald du nah genug dran bist. Wenn dich das Opfer nicht bemerkt, dann hast du die Möglichkeit "Einnehmen" auszuwählen, was dem Blutsaugen gleichkommt

MfG, Killtech


----------



## DarkRisc (5. April 2006)

Also, wie schon geschrieben bin ich kurz vor der Heilung. Mein einziges Problem ist nur, dass ich zwar schon den Vampirestaub etc. habe, aber die 5 Nachtschatten-Blätter nicht   

Weiß jemand wo man zumindest 1 oder 2 her bekommt, damit wär ich auch schon zufrieden    . Ich hab einfach keine lust in den Wald zu rennen. Plötzlich steht dann wieder ein Oblivion-Tor vor meiner Nase und der Himmel ändert sich zu dHdR-Mordor-Feeling, und das kann ich nich ab. Zusätzlich kommen dann immer irgendwelche Räuber, Wölfe, Ratten die meinem Charakter keine Probleme bereiten. Ich bereite eher denen Problem (ein Schlag und der Gegner ist tot). Es nervt einfach nur.
Ich kann auch irgendwie nich berab laufen, ohne mir die Füse zu brechen. Jaja ich weiß einfach seitwerts runter latschen, aber einmal geschwenkt und man fällt.

Kurz gesagt: Wo kann ich 5 Nachtschatten-Blätter kaufen oder in einem Quest bekommen


----------



## Loosa (5. April 2006)

DarkRisc am 05.04.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz gesagt: Wo kann ich 5 Nachtschatten-Blätter kaufen oder in einem Quest bekommen


Falls Du die deutsche Version spielst:


			
				Fimbul am 03.04.2006 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtschatten ist übrigens "Tollkirsche" falls Dus nicht weißt.



Die hab' ich in Häusern der Magiergilde schon in diversen Regalen und auf Tischen rumliegen sehen. Wo man die in der Natur sammelt, k.A..


----------



## DarkRisc (5. April 2006)

thx, da wusste ich noch nich das das Tollkirschen sind. Scheiß Bugs, naja das muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (5. April 2006)

Hi,
ich suche gerade die Seelensteine. Angeblich gibt es diese in jeder Magiergilde zu kaufen. Nur wenn ich die Leute dort anspreche, sagen diese das ich weg von ihnen soll... Ich habe noch nicht einmal die möglichkeit etwas zu kaufen...


----------



## DarkRisc (5. April 2006)

Du solltest mal jemanden "Einnehmen". Dann kannst du auch wieder kaufen. Ich wills nur mal so nebenbei sagen:

   *ICH BIN CLEAN!!!*    

Ich freu mich einfach nur.

Achso zu dem Quest: 
Wenn ihr die Zutaten der Hexe gegeben habt, dann wird sie euch 24 h wech schicken und in der Zeit "die" Tränke brauen. Wie ich vermutet habe, hat die Hexe zu viel gemacht und nachdem du die Flaschen hast, musst du ab nach Skingrad.
Dort dann zum Grafen der dann eine Flasche von dem Heilmittel bekommt, die er wiederum dann seiner Geliebten gibt. Danach ist der Quest dann zuende.
Aber war da nicht noch ne 2. Flasche? Klaro, also ab ins Inventarmenü und runner das zeuch. Danach seit ihr dann mehr Clean als ein Vampir   

Naja solange ihr nich gegen Vampire kämpft, seit ihr wie ein Normaler Mensch. Sogar die Gelbsucht die mein Charakter hatte, is wech 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

Da ich Admin des Clantreffs bin werd ich mal eine Art Komplettlösung zu dem Quest verfassen.

*UPDATE*

Die Komplettlösung ist nun Fertig: klick


----------



## machbetmachallabett (6. April 2006)

Wenn ich jetzt aber so dumpf bin dass ich mich nach der Erfolgreichen Heilung nochmal beissen lasse, hab ich doch geschissen, oder? 

Kleiner Tipp: Man muss nicht in die Magiergilde eintreten um mit dem Zauberer zu sprechen. Mit etwas Glück steht er in dem Vorraum der Gilde in der Imperial City. Einfach mal reingehen und im Stundentakt warten, dann wird das schon.


----------



## onlyonemomentofache (7. April 2006)

ähhh... ich hab mir den anti sonnenlichtmod geholt aber wo muss ich die datei hinkopieren?


----------



## DarkRisc (7. April 2006)

Also den Mod kann ich nicht empfehlen, wenn du das Game richtig zockn willst. Ich verwende auch keine Cheats oder Mods, bevor ich das Game mal richtig durchgezockt hab. Hier haste meine Komplettlösung zum Vampirismus. Ich denke mal, dass das ganze mehrmals geht.

Zur Komplettlösung


----------



## Cerrano (7. April 2006)

Um den Quest Vampirismus komplett zu umgehen, solltet ihr Großmeister der Arena werden, denn der halb ork/vamp ist dafür verantwortich, bin stufe 16 und nie Vamp geworden! Auch wenn mich so ein Vamp infiziert hat, einfach in eine Kirche, kurz den Segen geben, erledigt! Allerdingas könnt ihr die Quest der graue Prinz nicht merh machen und euch entgehen ein paar vorzüge in euren eigenschaften. was solls sind nicht so wichtig, habe ich festgestellt


----------



## Stiplinger (7. April 2006)

Das kann ich nicht behaupten. War Arena Champ und wurde trotzdem gebissen


----------



## Browni1992 (8. April 2006)

SPEEDI007 am 05.04.2006 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich suche gerade die Seelensteine. Angeblich gibt es diese in jeder Magiergilde zu kaufen. Nur wenn ich die Leute dort anspreche, sagen diese das ich weg von ihnen soll... Ich habe noch nicht einmal die möglichkeit etwas zu kaufen...



ich bin in alle magiergilden gegeangen und hab die leutz bei nacht alle ausgeraubt...bei mir warn des genau 5 selensteine!!!


----------



## SPEEDI007 (8. April 2006)

Ich habe mich nun entschieden Vampir zu bleiben. Solange ich am Tag gehen kann, ist dies für mich absolut in Ordnung. WIe lange kann man nachdem man jemanden gebissen hat, am Tag ungefähr gehen? Mehrere Tage, Std? Konnte es selber noch nicht testen, da ich seid ein paar Tagen krank bin.   

MfG


----------



## DarkRisc (8. April 2006)

SPEEDI007 am 08.04.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich nun entschieden Vampir zu bleiben. Solange ich am Tag gehen kann, ist dies für mich absolut in Ordnung. WIe lange kann man nachdem man jemanden gebissen hat, am Tag ungefähr gehen? Mehrere Tage, Std? Konnte es selber noch nicht testen, da ich seid ein paar Tagen krank bin.



Naja, wenn du voll drin bist in der Krankheit, dann wirst du irgendwann tagsüber schaden bekommen, wenn du nich irgendwelche Penner "Einnimmst".
Wirst schon sehen wan es dann soweit ist. Ich selber hab erst bemerkt, das ich Krank bin, nachdem ich dann auf einmal Sonnenschaden hatte und mein Char Mager- und Gelbsucht hatte.


----------



## onlyonemomentofache (8. April 2006)

du hast 24 std.


----------



## HanFred (8. April 2006)

Cerrano am 07.04.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Quest Vampirismus komplett zu umgehen, solltet ihr Großmeister der Arena werden, denn der halb ork/vamp ist dafür verantwortich, bin stufe 16 und nie Vamp geworden! Auch wenn mich so ein Vamp infiziert hat, einfach in eine Kirche, kurz den Segen geben, erledigt! Allerdingas könnt ihr die Quest der graue Prinz nicht merh machen und euch entgehen ein paar vorzüge in euren eigenschaften. was solls sind nicht so wichtig, habe ich festgestellt


ist das so?
hmmm... mich hat noch keiner gebissen. zuerst habe ich die graue-prinz-quest gemacht (also die mit seinem vater ist das... oder?) und viel später hab ich ihn in der arena umgenietet. ich geb mir halt immer mühe, dass mich vampire nicht einmal berühren können, d.h. distanzkampf.
hab ich jetzt glück gehabt?
gibt doch eh noch andere vampirquests, hab erst gerade wieder einen in der hauptstadt umgelegt. kriegt man wenigstens nen hinweis, dass man gebissen wurde, wenn das passieren sollte?
seh ich irgendwo, welche krankheiten ich aktuell habe? bisher hab ich nur gesehen, dass ich schon fünf mal was aufgelesen habe, danach habe ich aber jeweils sofort nen cure desease trank geschlürft und ich bete auch immer mal wieder an schreinen, wennn ich in daran vorbeikomme.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (8. April 2006)

DarkRisc am 08.04.2006 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 08.04.2006 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin schon seid ein paar Tagen Vampir. Mir ist dies auch erst recht spät aufgefallen, aber wie schon gesagt, solange ich am Tag gehen kann, ist es für mich in Ordnung. Das ich wieder etwas "trinken" muss ist nicht weiter so schlimm.   
Kenne ich bereits aus Vampire - Bloodlines.


----------



## HanFred (8. April 2006)

SPEEDI007 am 08.04.2006 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schon seid ein paar Tagen Vampir. Mir ist dies auch erst recht spät aufgefallen, aber wie schon gesagt, solange ich am Tag gehen kann, ist es für mich in Ordnung. Das ich wieder etwas "trinken" muss ist nicht weiter so schlimm.
> Kenne ich bereits aus Vampire - Bloodlines.


vielleicht können ja vegetarier auch bloodgrass fressen... oder rauchen?


----------



## commXander (8. April 2006)

he leute, hab bis jetzt alles gesammelt und auch gefunden sozusagen aber diesen einen komischen typ den ich killen sollte hab ich normal gekillt also nicht mit dem Dolch ... nun wie bekomm ich diese komische Asche denn jetzt noch ??
wo laufen diese argnoier denn so rum ?? oder gabs nur den einen ?


----------



## Makaveli-71 (9. April 2006)

commXander am 08.04.2006 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> he leute, hab bis jetzt alles gesammelt und auch gefunden sozusagen aber diesen einen komischen typ den ich killen sollte hab ich normal gekillt also nicht mit dem Dolch ... nun wie bekomm ich diese komische Asche denn jetzt noch ??


ich glaub du verwechselst was.du musst den Vampir,der auf der Karte markiert ist,töten,dann erhälst du die Asche.Wie und mit was du ihn umbringst ist egal.
Außerdem musst du einen Argonier mit dem Dolch verletzen,du brauchst ihn gar nicht töten.


> wo laufen diese argnoier denn so rum ?? oder gabs nur den einen ?


Bei mir war ein Argonier am Marktplatz der Kaiserstadt.Die eine Dienerin vom Grafen,dem du den Trank bringen musst,ist auch ein Argonier.


----------



## DarkRisc (9. April 2006)

Ich habs einfach folgendermaßen gemacht:

Habn Argonier gesucht und den im Tempel in der Kaiserstadt gefunden, hab den Dolch gezogen, ihn angeritzt. Naja da kamen dann zwar die Wachen, aber ich hab den einfach 200 Gold gegeben und dann bin ich weiter im Quest.


----------



## KONNAITN (9. April 2006)

HanFred am 08.04.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> kriegt man wenigstens nen hinweis, dass man gebissen wurde, wenn das passieren sollte?
> seh ich irgendwo, welche krankheiten ich aktuell habe?


Zumindest dachte ich dass man bei einer Ansteckung immer den entsprechenden Hinweis bekommt, weil das bei mir gleich in den ersten Spielstunden der Fall war, aber man sollte sich nicht darauf verlassen. Gestern wollte ich mich nichts ahnend schlafen legen um aufzusteigen und wurde zum Vampir. 
Zum Glück war es noch heilbar- aber eine Meldung von wegen "mit porphyrischen Hämophilie angesteckt" gab es bei mir schon ewig nicht mehr.

Und dass man nirgendwo nachsehen kann ob man gerade krank ist finde ich etwas schwach. Jede Kleinigkeit steht in der Statistik, aber sowas wichtiges nicht.


----------



## Razor (9. April 2006)

ich zock jetzt schon etwas länger, hab auch schon zig Vampire umgenietet (nah+fernkampf) (etwa bei der Quest 'Orden des tugendhaften Blutes') und bin noch nie infiziert worden

zählt dieser Vampirismus jetzt als Krankheit, so dass mir als  Redguard (keine Anfälligkeit gegen Krankheiten) eigentlich nichts passieren kann ?


----------



## victording (10. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich mach grad die heilquest und hab (scheiß Knoblauchsuche, warum sind die so selten??) die heiltränke bekommen. Naja einen hab ich zu mir genommen(ich war auch vampir) und den 2ten den grafen gegeben. OK, der is zu seiner Frau gegangen, die Frau is aufgwacht aber jetzt gets nicht weiter!!!!!!
Der Graf und seine Frau stehn nur noch blöd in der Schlosshöhle und glotzen. Melisande übrigens auch. Das schlimme is aber das ich keinen der 3 ansprechen kann!! Hilfe!


----------



## PCWichtel (10. April 2006)

Hmm habe gerade ausprobiert, Vampir zu werden. Man bekommt ja nur diesen Infravisionzauber am Anfang. Wenn ich nun zb 24h raste/schlafe (oder auch mal ein Paar Tage), wird Vampirismus bei mir irgendwie net schlimmer .. sprich ich bekomme keine neuen Fähigkeiten etc. .. Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## McDrake (11. April 2006)

Ich geb zu, ich habe gecheatet:

http://www.fraggers.ch/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=88&Itemid=1

Cheaten wollte ich bei DEM Spiel eben nicht. Aber:
ch übernachte in nem Gatshaus und zahle für meine Sicherheit.
Ich übernachte im Freien, damit mich niemand findet.
Ich übernachte in einer Kapelle, damit mir kein Unheil zustösst.

Und das Plugin funktioniert!


----------



## PCWichtel (11. April 2006)

PCWichtel am 10.04.2006 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm habe gerade ausprobiert, Vampir zu werden. Man bekommt ja nur diesen Infravisionzauber am Anfang. Wenn ich nun zb 24h raste/schlafe (oder auch mal ein Paar Tage), wird Vampirismus bei mir irgendwie net schlimmer .. sprich ich bekomme keine neuen Fähigkeiten etc. .. Mache ich was falsch?



Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (11. April 2006)

PCWichtel am 11.04.2006 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PCWichtel am 10.04.2006 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du kannst nicht einfach auf 24 stundestunden warten klicken, du musst dazwischen irgendwie schon was machen... keine ahnung wieso, aber wenn amn einfach nur t drückt klappts net...


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (11. April 2006)

srry für doppelpost, aber ich hab auch ein problem:

ich habe in einer nahezu endlosen odyssee alle zutaten gesammelt und von der ollen hexe auch nen trank bekommen, den ich dem grafen gegeben habe.
nun würd ich aber gern mal wieder die snne sehen ohne mich in der nacht zuvor mit blut einzucremen und habe die hexe deshalb nochmal nach nem heilmittel für vampirismus gefragt, aber egal wieviel zeit vergeht, sie sagt nur, sie würde alle zutaten sammeln und das waäre ein heiler prozess, bei dem sie nicht gestört werden dürfe.
wieso krieg ich keine 2 tränke? ich will nichtmehr... *heul*


----------



## HanFred (11. April 2006)

was lese ich da bei den kommentaren... es gibt nur sechs grosse seelensteine?
haha, hab schon fünf. aber ich brauch sie nicht, vielleicht werde ich ja noch gebissen eins tages.


----------



## victording (11. April 2006)

keiner eine antwort auf mein problem?

Dieser mist hat auch auswirkungen auf die anderen quests, ich kann den quest von raminus polus auch nicht mehr beenden, da der graf von skingrad nach wie vor stumm ist

HIIIILFFEEEE!!!!


----------



## unterseebotski (11. April 2006)

HanFred am 11.04.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> was lese ich da bei den kommentaren... es gibt nur sechs grosse seelensteine?
> haha, hab schon fünf. aber ich brauch sie nicht, vielleicht werde ich ja noch gebissen eins tages.


Ist damit ein "allgemeiner Seelenstein" gemeint? Da hab ich nämlich schon mal einen verbraucht...


----------



## HanFred (11. April 2006)

unterseebotski am 11.04.2006 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 11.04.2006 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"grand soul gem" heissen die bei mir.
und sie sind leer.
das sollten sie glaube ich auch sein.
"allgemeiner" ist "common soul gem", darüber gibt's noch zwei stufen: "greater" und "grand".


----------



## victording (11. April 2006)

Ihr sats ma echt ka hüf, danke....


Naja, hab einfach beim letzten spielstand neu gestarted wo ich nochn vampir war und die quest neu gemacht. Diesmal hats geklappt die grafendame is krepiert und dergraf gab mir 1000Gold. Naja...buggy, buggy... hoffentlich häufen sie sich nicht...


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (11. April 2006)

victording am 11.04.2006 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr sats ma echt ka hüf, danke....
> 
> 
> Naja, hab einfach beim letzten spielstand neu gestarted wo ich nochn vampir war und die quest neu gemacht. Diesmal hats geklappt die grafendame is krepiert und dergraf gab mir 1000Gold. Naja...buggy, buggy... hoffentlich häufen sie sich nicht...


mir hat er 2500 gegeben und das auf verlangen immer wieder


----------



## Makaveli-71 (11. April 2006)

WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 11.04.2006 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> mir hat er 2500 gegeben und das auf verlangen immer wieder



war bei mir auch so,hätte mir so viel nehmen können,wie ich wollte.
Habs aber dann doch bei 1000 belassen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. April 2006)

Cerrano am 07.04.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Quest Vampirismus komplett zu umgehen, solltet ihr Großmeister der Arena werden, denn der halb ork/vamp ist dafür verantwortich, bin stufe 16 und nie Vamp geworden! Auch wenn mich so ein Vamp infiziert hat, einfach in eine Kirche, kurz den Segen geben, erledigt! Allerdingas könnt ihr die Quest der graue Prinz nicht merh machen und euch entgehen ein paar vorzüge in euren eigenschaften. was solls sind nicht so wichtig, habe ich festgestellt



ganz großer unfug, hab den grauen Prinz gekillt und bin DANACH zum vampir geworden. Und sofortiges Beten in der kirche und reden mit dem pfarrer sowei krankheitsheiltränke haben nichts genützt.
Werde mich wohl auch durch diesen nervigen quest kämpfen müssen. Man muß ihn allerdings nur einmal machen, ein zweites mal wird man nicht mehr gebissen - ob man sich im kampf gegen vampire nochmals anstecken kann weiß ich nicht - halte es aber für möglich


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. April 2006)

IBoss am 04.04.2006 07:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht im übrigen, wenn man einen "Krankheit heilen" - Trank nimmt, BEVOR dieses Fenster erscheint das man zum Vampir geworden ist. So erspart man sich diesen nervigen Vampir-Quest.



Danke, hat bei mir eben geklappt 
  mich würde nur interressieren ob ich jetzt jedesmal vorm schlafen nen Trank benutzen muß. Ich werds erstmal machen, zur sicherheit. Hab auch inzwischen alle Ingredienzien für die Vampirquest zusammen, auch zur sicherheit. Ist einfacher das Zeug aufzutreiben BEVOR man von der Sonne verbrutzelt wird


----------



## PCWichtel (14. April 2006)

keine Ahnung was ihr alle habt...find Vampirismus wirklich geil! einmal am Tag Blut zu schlürfen ist kein Problem, die Boni sind hammer, die Mali leider auch x) aber man sieht gerne drüber hinweg

stecke mich immer absichtlich damit ein.. so früh wie möglich


----------



## onlyonemomentofache (14. April 2006)

hab mich auch absichtlich von so nem penner in der dark brotherhood ansteckenlassen  
großer fehler, welche boni??? ich hab bisher nur drei zauber gekriegt, einen charme zauber, einen leiser laufen zauber und einen in der nacht seh +unsichtbarkeitszauber, das wäre ja alles schön und gut aber die kann man nur einmal einsetzen...


----------



## PCWichtel (14. April 2006)

onlyonemomentofache am 14.04.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich auch absichtlich von so nem penner in der dark brotherhood ansteckenlassen
> großer fehler, welche boni??? ich hab bisher nur drei zauber gekriegt, einen charme zauber, einen leiser laufen zauber und einen in der nacht seh +unsichtbarkeitszauber, das wäre ja alles schön und gut aber die kann man nur einmal einsetzen...


man bekommt pro vampirismusstufe jeweils +5 auf alle möglichen fertigkeiten wie schnelligkeit etc.. bei 75er vamp hat man immerhin schon +15 ... 100er vamp hab ich nie erlebt (gibts das?), müssten aber dann natürlich +20 sein.


----------



## DarkRisc (14. April 2006)

Also anscheinend findet ihr alle Vampirismus super. Also ich kann das nicht behaupten. Bin froh das ich das losgeworden bin und ich weiger mich auch, irgendwelche Mods oder so anzuwenden.


----------



## Belgium (15. April 2006)

Wird man Vampirismus auch durch einen Heilzauber oder Priester oder Heiler los, ohne grosses Sammeln von Zutaten?


----------



## Half-Borg (15. April 2006)

erstma is vampirismus die ersten drei tage ne stinknormale krankheit, normal heilbar und rodwardronen sollten halbwegs immun sein, krankheiten werden übrigens in den statistiken angezeigt und zwar bei zaubern->aktive effekte
dann weiß ich net was ihr gegen vampire habt, hab mich in der dunklen bruderschaft beißen lassen, das is jetzt schon über 100 spieltage her und ich habs noch net einma bereut, ab und zu halt ma nen schluck blut trinken
5 große seelensteine sind auch einfach zu bekommen einfach in den magiergilden ma in die vitrinen und die taschen der leute gucken 
und jetzt noch ne finale frage von mir:
hab in dem einen dibesgildenquest die bleiche fürstin gekillt, was sagt en der fürst von skingard jetzt wenn ich dem den heiltrank für vampirismus vorbeibringe?


----------



## Peo01 (15. April 2006)

Hmmmm hab auch schon meine Erfahrung mit Vampiren gemacht.
War so ziemlich am anfang in einer Höhle.
Hab die Beiden sehr einfach fertig gemacht, aber da stand dann das ich die Vampirkrankheit habe.
Bin dann zur nächsten Stadt gelaufen und hab am Altar der Neun gebetet.
Da stand dann das ich alle Krankheiten los geworden währe.
Spiele jetzt schon länger seid dem Vorfall und es ist nichts passiert.

Also soweit ich weiß isses halt so:
Man wird gebissen und hat ne bestimme Zeit um sich heilen zu lassen.
Dafür muss man in der Stadt seiner Wahl am Altar der Neun beten und siehe da man wird kein Vampir!


----------



## Half-Borg (15. April 2006)

Peo01 am 15.04.2006 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also soweit ich weiß isses halt so:
> Man wird gebissen und hat ne bestimme Zeit um sich heilen zu lassen.
> Dafür muss man in der Stadt seiner Wahl am Altar der Neun beten und siehe da man wird kein Vampir!


man hat genau 72 stunden um sich zu heilen


----------



## l0st13 (20. April 2006)

Jetzt bin aber auch ich mal neugierig geworden. Wo hat man denn die Chance, einen Vampir anzutreffen, der einen dann zum Vampir machen kann?
Der nette Kerl in der Dunklen Bruderschaft hat leider mein "Reinigungskommitee" nicht überlebt, weshalb ich den nicht mehr fragen kann. Aber kann mir Vielleicht irgendjemand erzählen, in welchen Dungeons sich Vampiere aufhalten? Ich habe bisher nur den Killer in der Dunklen Bruderschaft gesehen. Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Möge Sithis euch unter ihre kalten Fittiche nehmen!

l0stie
Zuhörer der Schwarzen Hand


----------



## ca2300 (20. April 2006)

l0st13 am 20.04.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin aber auch ich mal neugierig geworden. Wo hat man denn die Chance, einen Vampir anzutreffen, der einen dann zum Vampir machen kann?
> Der nette Kerl in der Dunklen Bruderschaft hat leider mein "Reinigungskommitee" nicht überlebt, weshalb ich den nicht mehr fragen kann. Aber kann mir Vielleicht irgendjemand erzählen, in welchen Dungeons sich Vampiere aufhalten? Ich habe bisher nur den Killer in der Dunklen Bruderschaft gesehen. Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.
> 
> Möge Sithis euch unter ihre kalten Fittiche nehmen!
> ...



Vampire gibt es zum Bleistift in einer Höhle zwischen der Kaiserstadt und Cheydinal, sie heißt "Öde Höle"  und befindet sich etwas nördlich vom Hauptweg auf ca. 3/4 der Strecke


----------



## onlyonemomentofache (20. April 2006)

kaiserstadt???? öde höle??? deutsche übersetzung.....  zum glück hab ich die englische, da gibts keinen kaiser sondern einen könig und die stadt heißt imperial city, wie man das mit kaiserstadt übersetzen kann wundert mich...


----------



## Makaveli-71 (21. April 2006)

l0st13 am 20.04.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin aber auch ich mal neugierig geworden. Wo hat man denn die Chance, einen Vampir anzutreffen, der einen dann zum Vampir machen kann?
> Der nette Kerl in der Dunklen Bruderschaft hat leider mein "Reinigungskommitee" nicht überlebt, weshalb ich den nicht mehr fragen kann. Aber kann mir Vielleicht irgendjemand erzählen, in welchen Dungeons sich Vampiere aufhalten? Ich habe bisher nur den Killer in der Dunklen Bruderschaft gesehen. Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.
> 
> Möge Sithis euch unter ihre kalten Fittiche nehmen!
> ...



Mach die Quest mit dem Grauen Prinzen,also dem Großmeister der Arena.
In dem Dungeon triffst du auf Vampire.


----------



## Half-Borg (22. April 2006)

bei der magiergilde trifts du auch auf vampire,



Spoiler



wenn du dem grafen von skingrad helfen sollst (der übrigens auch recht spitze zähne hat)


oder bei einem quest der diebesgilde



Spoiler



warum zur hölle hat der graf eigentlich ne gräfin und ne fürstin in seinem schloß rumspringen?


----------



## Peo01 (22. April 2006)

ca2300 am 20.04.2006 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> l0st13 am 20.04.2006 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ochja an diese Höhle erinnere ich mich immer gerne.
"Öde"-Höhle.
Hah!
War gar nicht so Öde als ich zuerst auf Särge und dann auf deren Besitzer gestoßen bin.
Glücklicherweise hab ich mir die Texte von den Ladebildschirmen aus langeweile immer brav durchgelesen.
Schnell zur nächstbesten Kirche gewarpt und am Altar gebetet.


----------



## HanFred (22. April 2006)

Half-Borg am 22.04.2006 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> bei der magiergilde trifts du auch auf vampire,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops.
ich bin bei der diebesgilde und hab die bleiche lady einfach mal umgelegt. sie hat mich eh angegriffen.
d.h. ich kann die quest mit der magiergilde micht mehr machen, ne?  
naja, egal, nicht so tragisch.

edit: 



Spoiler



moment mal - was? gräfin UND fürstin? d.h. die quest geht vielleicht  doch noch? *freu*


----------



## Tw1g (24. April 2006)

ich habe das problem, dass ich nicht mehr weiß mit welchem dolch ich den argonier anritzen muss! O.o

hab leider mehrere und das ganze etwas aufgeschoben


----------



## Auron555 (25. April 2006)

Half-Borg am 15.04.2006 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Peo01 am 15.04.2006 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt genau man muss sich heilen, wenn man bei den aktiven Effekten blahblah Hämophilie hat, wenn da Vampirismus steht isses zu spät mit einem einfachem Kirchengang


----------



## badguy90 (27. April 2006)

FetterKasten am 03.04.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich davor speicher und einfach, wenn ich dann Vampir bin den Spielstand lade hilft das oder werde ich dann genau zur selben Zeit wieder Vampir?



Der beißt dich nochmal, egal wie oft du lädst, ob das funzt, wenne gar nicht erst übernachtest, weiß ich nic. Übrigens kann man den vampirismus innerhalb der ersten 3 tage heilen, indem man wie eine normale krankheit heilt (heiltrank gegen krankheit z.B.)


----------



## Chello (28. April 2006)

badguy90 am 27.04.2006 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 03.04.2006 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok hab dieses nervige Vampierquest erledigt, aber erstens hab ich meinen 2ten Trank nicht von der Hexe bekommen, der war einfach auf einmal im Inventar. 
Die Hexe selber greift mich derzeit immer sofort an, da ich als ich noch Vampier Typ war dort kurz rasten wollte da draussen die Sonne schien, das mochte sie nicht so wirklich, jetzt muss ich die immer erst K.O. schlagen damit ich sie wieder ansprechen kann..(wie im richtigen Leben löl, nein Scherz)., aber...egal...bin ja kein Vampier mehr.

So..nur eins stört...ich hab bestimmt 5 Stunden mit der Chr. erstellung verbracht damit ich ne richtig sexy Nachtelfin hatte....aber irgendwie sieht mein babe, nach der zurück verwandlung gar nicht mehr so sexy aus...was geht...die hat irgendwie die Proportion des Vampierdaseins ein wenig übernommen...gibts nen Tool/Patch/was weis ich/ damit ich die wieder sexy machen kann? Ich will meine geile Sau wieder haben!!!!


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (30. April 2006)

MBcool am 30.03.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wie ich so im Netz gelesen habe ist das mit der Warscheinlichkeit in Oblivion ein Vampir zu werden so ziemlich 100 %. Ist in meinen Augen also ein Bug!



So?

Ich habe jetzt fast alle Quests durch, von der Hauptquest, über die Gildenquests und sonstige.
Bis jetzt bin ich immer noch kein Vampir geworden. Stattdessen such ich grad die Möglichkeit ein Vampir zu werden um diese Quest zu spielen.

Wie Wahrscheinlichkeit Vampir zu werden liegt bei 0 wenn man
- Vampire mit Silberpfeilen bekämpft
- immer in der eigenen Hütte pennt
- nach jeder Begegnung eine Kirche aufsucht
.


----------



## Xotix (20. Mai 2006)

ICH DREH DURCH WO KRIEG ICH SEELENSTEINE HER? Ich hab se geklaut geht nicht. Und wen ich kaufen will weis ich ned wo. konnte 1 kaufen der kostet 340g.-.- sagt mir namen von läde in dene man kaufen kann PLS!! ich hasse den vampir kack.  ich kann nicht mehr. das versaut einem den ganzen spielspass.-.-


----------



## Tw1g (20. Mai 2006)

Xotix am 20.05.2006 07:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH DREH DURCH WO KRIEG ICH SEELENSTEINE HER? Ich hab se geklaut geht nicht. Und wen ich kaufen will weis ich ned wo. konnte 1 kaufen der kostet 340g.-.- sagt mir namen von läde in dene man kaufen kann PLS!! ich hasse den vampir kack.  ich kann nicht mehr. das versaut einem den ganzen spielspass.-.-




einfach in jeder magiergile nachschauen. entweder klauen oider kaufen


----------



## Xotix (20. Mai 2006)

Tw1g am 20.05.2006 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Xotix am 20.05.2006 07:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo weis dachte geht irgendwie schneller. kack dauerte das.

so uind wo krieg ich nun

blutgras-spröslinge her?


----------



## herrgros (20. Mai 2006)

Xotix am 20.05.2006 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Tw1g am 20.05.2006 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir war es auch so. Ich konnte mich nicht zurückverwandeln, obwohl drei Tage noch nicht um waren. Jetzt hab ich mir 2 patches gdownloadet. Eins lässt 2 Heiltränke gegen Vampirismus im Arenebezirk erscheinen, und eins verändert die Vampire(better Vampirs). Der 2. patch war aber so gut, das ich jetzt sogar spas am vampirismus hab.


----------



## Xotix (20. Mai 2006)

herrgros am 20.05.2006 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Xotix am 20.05.2006 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja ich könnte alles zutaten ercheaten per console und befehl will ich aber ned. will wissen wo man die blutgras dinger findet.


----------



## snedder (20. Mai 2006)

herrgros am 20.05.2006 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Xotix am 20.05.2006 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo kann man die patches denn downloaden??


----------



## gliderpilot (20. Mai 2006)

Xotix am 20.05.2006 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> will wissen wo man die blutgras dinger findet.



Blutgras ist eine Pflanze in der Oblivion-Ebene. Steht da eigentlich an jeder Ecke.

Sieht so ungefähr aus!


----------



## stephan768 (20. Mai 2006)

Xotix am 20.05.2006 07:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH DREH DURCH WO KRIEG ICH SEELENSTEINE HER? Ich hab se geklaut geht nicht. Und wen ich kaufen will weis ich ned wo. konnte 1 kaufen der kostet 340g.-.- sagt mir namen von läde in dene man kaufen kann PLS!! ich hasse den vampir kack.  ich kann nicht mehr. das versaut einem den ganzen spielspass.-.-




mach mal ein paar totenbeschwörer oder gleich ganz " garlas agea " platt , da gibts massig seelensteine , auch ein paar große dinger.


----------



## herrgros (21. Mai 2006)

stephan768 am 20.05.2006 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Xotix am 20.05.2006 07:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo man die runterladet weis ich nicht mehr, ist lange her. Aber die Patches hiesen: "better Vampires" und " Vampir portion


----------



## Kampfkeks1992 (1. Juli 2006)

Tach Leute!
Wollte fragen ob man die Dietriche auch kaufen kann? Wenn ja wo?
Und noch was,
hab in allen Magiergilden nach großen und leeren Seelensteinen gesucht aber kein gefunden (Außer einen den hab ich bei na Tussie gekauft). Bekommt man die aus den Vitrinen (per Dietrich) oder heißen die irgendwie anders wie z.B. Kleiner Seelenstein, Allgemeiner Seelenstein,..........?
Gibts die auch noch wo anders außer in den Magiergilden? Des mit dem Vampirismus versaut mir den ganzen Spielspaß  . Bitte helft mir !!!!!!!!!!

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!

MfG Kampfkeks1992


----------



## Vardesh (1. Juli 2006)

Kampfkeks1992 am 01.07.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Leute!
> Wollte fragen ob man die Dietriche auch kaufen kann? Wenn ja wo?
> Und noch was,
> hab in allen Magiergilden nach großen und leeren Seelensteinen gesucht aber kein gefunden (Außer einen den hab ich bei na Tussie gekauft). Bekommt man die aus den Vitrinen (per Dietrich) oder heißen die irgendwie anders wie z.B. Kleiner Seelenstein, Allgemeiner Seelenstein,..........?
> ...


 
Ich kaufe meine Dietriche bei dem Diebesgildenhändler Ongar in Bruma.

Tipp zu den Seelensteinen:
Versuchts mal in der Langustenhöle südlich von dem Haus der Hexe. Nur über den Fluss und schon seid ihr so gut wie da. Ich hab mich zweimal durch geschnitten (Passt auf die Großen Viecher mit den Hörnern auf..).
        Auch hab ich östlich den Berg rauf in der Mine einen Großen leeren Gefunden. 

Viel Glück und Weidmanns Heil   

Gruß Mr. V.


----------



## patsenriver (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo, ich habe auch eine Frage zum Vampir sein.
Ich habe der Hexe alle Zutaten etc. gegeben, da hat die mir den Trank gegeben.
Dann bin ich in die Stadt gegangen wo man zu dem Graf muss um der Frau den Trank zu geben, also hab ich erst mit dieser "Echse" geredet und die hat mir dann das versteck neben der Treppe gezeigt, also bin ich da reingegangen, aber es passiert nichts.
Die Frau wird nicht wiederbelebt und ich kann auch keine ansprechen, die reagieren garnicht, auch wenn ich versuche die auszurauben.
Der Pfeil auf der Karte zeigt die ganze Zeit auf die Echse, aber wenn ich zu der hingehe sagt die nur:"Der Graf wartet auf euch....".
Was soll ich machen ???


----------



## Vardesh (2. Juli 2006)

patsenriver am 02.07.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe auch eine Frage zum Vampir sein.
> Ich habe der Hexe alle Zutaten etc. gegeben, da hat die mir den Trank gegeben.
> Dann bin ich in die Stadt gegangen wo man zu dem Graf muss um der Frau den Trank zu geben, also hab ich erst mit dieser "Echse" geredet und die hat mir dann das versteck neben der Treppe gezeigt, also bin ich da reingegangen, aber es passiert nichts.
> Die Frau wird nicht wiederbelebt und ich kann auch keine ansprechen, die reagieren garnicht, auch wenn ich versuche die auszurauben.
> ...



Ich glaub ich musste der den Trank selbst geben...
Is aber schon länger her daher nur ne Vermutung von mir.

Gruß Mr V


----------



## patsenriver (2. Juli 2006)

Vardesh am 02.07.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> patsenriver am 02.07.2006 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann der den Trank ja auch nicht selber geben, ich gehe in den versteckten Raum rein, aber nichts passiert. 
Die Hexe steht links vom Bett, der Graf sitzt rechts auf nem Stuhl und in der Mitte liegt die Frau im Bett. 
Ich kann keinen von denen ansprechen, passiert nichts. 
Die reagieren erst wenn ich die angreife und sonst nicht.


----------



## Kampfkeks1992 (3. Juli 2006)

Hi,
hab da noch mal ne Frage: Wo bekommt man noch Nachtschatten (Tollkirschen) her außer in den Magiergilden ? Und wo bekommt man noch Knoblauch her außer in den Magiergilden ? Hab schon in allen Magiergilden nachgesehen und gekauft. Wenn es diese Sachen auch im Wald irgendwo gibt könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen wo genau. BITTE HELFT MIR !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vardesh (3. Juli 2006)

Kampfkeks1992 am 03.07.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hab da noch mal ne Frage: Wo bekommt man noch Nachtschatten (Tollkirschen) her außer in den Magiergilden ? Und wo bekommt man noch Knoblauch her außer in den Magiergilden ? Hab schon in allen Magiergilden nachgesehen und gekauft. Wenn es diese Sachen auch im Wald irgendwo gibt könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen wo genau. BITTE HELFT MIR !!!!!!!!!!



Tollkirschen :
Skingrad richtung osten verlassen vor dem einen Friedhof gibts drei Pflanzen
Zumindest glaube ich es war Osten allerdings nicht zu weit entfernt

Knoblauch:
gibt es in Skingrad in verschiedenen Kellern ( Rosendornhalle Keller, Sinderions keller,...)

P.S. Als ich Oblivion das zweite mal gespielt hatte hab ich immer Knoblauch bei mir gehabt und wurde nie infiziert....

Gruß Mr. V.


----------



## Kampfkeks1992 (5. Juli 2006)

Und wie komme ich in die Rosendornhalle? Bei mir steht, dass ich einen Schlüssel oder so benötige.


----------



## INU-ID (5. Juli 2006)

Hab jetzt net alles gelesen, weiß also net obs schon erwähnt wurde.

Wer den Vampirkrempel schnell loswerden möchte:

- Konsole öffnen.
- "coc testinghall" ohne " eingeben und bestätigen.

Ihr kommt dann in eine Halle in Falkenheim.
Falkenheim wird nicht auf eurer Karte eingezeichnet.

Geradeaus rechts neben der rechten roten Tür ist ein Raum mit paar Kisten, in einer gibts nen Trank um den Vampirismus zu heilen. Hinter einer der anderen Türen gibts glaube noch einen.

In dieser Testinghall gibts eigentlich alles was in Oblivion vorkommt - auch Teile welche man im Spiel normal nicht aufnehmen kann.

Verlassen muß man die große Halle durch die rechte grüne Tür in der Mitte. Falkenheim kann man dann nur mit "Schnellreisen" verlassen - jedenfalls hab ich es nicht anders versucht.


----------



## Vardesh (7. Juli 2006)

Kampfkeks1992 am 05.07.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie komme ich in die Rosendornhalle? Bei mir steht, dass ich einen Schlüssel oder so benötige.


*

Du brauchst 25000 um das bei dem Majordomus im Schloss (der Ork) kaufeb zu können evtl. auch den Keller ausbauen.

Gruß Mr V*


----------



## Willi0492 (14. Juli 2006)

Hi, wollte mal fragen, wie ich vampirismus wieder los werden kann ohne den deppen in der Geheimen Uni zu fragen????
Weil ich bin aus der Glide ausgeschlossen worden und muss jetz 20 Daedra herzen (was kein proplem ist) und 20 Vampirstuab (was das Proplem ist) suchen um wieder aufgenommen zu werden.
Kann mir da eventuell auch sagen wos den Staub bzw. viele Vampire gibt???????

Danke für eure hilfe, is echt wichtig


----------



## RexLexLegatar (14. Juli 2006)

DarkRisc am 03.04.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also momentan bin ich selbst auf einen Weg gekommen aber trotzdem danke.
> 
> Man muss als erstes in den Tempel in der Kaiserstadt rennen und da so eine Tusse anreden, die dir den Tipp gibt, mal den Magier (weiß grad nich wie der heißt) zu fragen. Um an den ran zu kommen musste ich erstmal der Magiergilde beitreten und überall empfehlungen holen.
> Als das geschafft war, hab ich von diesem Magier den Tipp bekommen mal den Grafen von Skingrad zu fragen (er und seine Frau sind selber Vampire und er sucht auch ein Mittel).
> ...







!ACHTUNG!
Nachtschatten, in der englischen Version nightshade, heißt in der deutschen Version Trollkirsche und ist recht einfach zu bekommen.
Ich arbeite im übrigen gerade an einem Plugin, in das ich bereits eine von Anfang an spielbare Vampir Rasse und mehrere Vampirheilungs- und infizierungsmoeglichkeiten implementiert habe.
Das TES Construction Set ist einfach großartig!
Rex Lex Legatar


----------



## Maximusthefirst (24. Juli 2006)

RexLexLegatar am 14.07.2006 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkRisc am 03.04.2006 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr schön...diese Lösung hab ich jetzt auch echt schon oft gehört hab aber das prob, dass ich aus der magiergilde verbannt wurde...will also mit raminus polus über vampire quatschen muss ihm aber esrt 10 deadraherzen und 10 vampirstaub bringen hab ich mir auch besorgt aber er sagt mir trotzdem, dass ich noch nicht alles  hab...kennt ihr das prob? 

ok hat sich erledigt!!!
thx an alle^^


----------



## Quenaros (8. August 2006)

Was habt ihr  alle für Probleme, der Vampirismus ist geil. Wenn ihr in die Sonne müsst einfach nachts wen aussaugen und ansonsten werdet ihr der reinste überchar schlechthin. +20 auf Schleichen, Stärke, Geschicklichkeit, Nahkampf, Athletik, Akrobatik und sicher noch irgendwas, das ich vergessen habe. Dazu permanentes Leben entdecken + Infravision und andere Spielereien.

Mein Tipp: Spielt nen Dunkelelf Assasinen (der gleicht die Feueranfälligkeit wieder aus) und Geht in die Gilde der dunklen Bruderschaft. Dort kann man nach 3-4 Aufträgen freiwilig Vampir werden. Mehr Spielspass hatte ich echt selten!


----------

